# It’s dead jim



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

My DTP was a good little consumer product this weekend and 3 months out of warranty (3 year Lakeland warranty) it popped the steam wand off... the plastic fitting sheared

The top (blurred) pic is the underside of the machine. The bottom pic is the top of the steam wand. I'm guessing heat fatigue???


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233863106762?mkevt=1&mkcid=1&mkrid=710-53481-19255-0&campid=5338722076&toolid=10001

If parts look to suite what you have.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Cheers but I've bought a new machine. I'll probably try and sell the sage, certainly the accessory kit and portafilter


----------

